# NBC/WSJ poll: Shutdown debate heavily damages GOP/Tea Party



## kidrocks (Oct 9, 2013)

Okay, that's more like it.  






GOP's demands shifting - Bull's-eye moving off Obamacare

Republican leaders are now focused on spending cuts in their demands for funding the government and raising the debt limit. FULL STORY 

GOP dropping Obamacare in shutdown debate? - CNN.com



> Washington (CNN) -- Forgive President Barack Obama and Democrats if they are getting confused by the tactics of House Speaker John Boehner and his Republican caucus.
> 
> After prompting a partial government shutdown by trying to undermine Obama's signature health care reforms, GOP leaders now are focused on spending cuts elsewhere in their demands for agreeing to fund the government and raise the federal borrowing limit.
> 
> Boehner, who earlier this year told his GOP colleagues that he was finished negotiating one-on-one with the president, now pleads for Obama to sit down for what he calls a "conversation" on how to reopen the government and prevent what would be the first-ever U.S. default as soon as next week.


----------



## Hoffstra (Oct 9, 2013)

i knew it all along.


----------



## Mac1958 (Oct 9, 2013)

.

Yikes.

The gang that couldn't shoot straight.

Again.

.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 9, 2013)

You guys read much?
This is about a temporary debt ceiling increase initiative only.
Geez.


----------



## kidrocks (Oct 9, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> You guys read much?
> This is about a temporary debt ceiling increase initiative only.
> Geez.





We'll take it... I think.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 9, 2013)

kidrocks said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > You guys read much?
> ...



We need to take what we can get from these idiots. Raising the debt ceiling shouldn't even be in question for so many reasons, and the fact that house Tea Party members (I call them that because us ACTUAL Republicans refuse to associate with them.) is more than asinine. Do these guys read the news? Do they understand that everyone thinks they are taking this country to hell? They don't care though and neither do the people on this site that agree with them. 

All of these people that associate with the Tea Party annoy me to no end. I am done defending being a Republican because they give us such a bad reputation. From berating Governor Christie for his greetings of the President to the way they take Rush Limbaugh seriously, it all just drives me nuts. Now, they think that by shifting the discussion to other cuts and off of the ACA we wont be able to see through their facade. I would like anyone on this site who affiliates with the Tea Party to provide me a concise response to what they are doing to this nation.


----------



## Politico (Oct 9, 2013)

Seriously quit making shit up.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 9, 2013)

If this is true there will be some spectacular Republican House primaries along in the fullness of time.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 9, 2013)

as we get closer to the media faux drop dead debt ceiling , the gops influence will increase, some negative stench dissipate, the fickle public even with the media trying to spoon feed them the democrat/obama narrative,  cannot keep 2 things in their heads at the same time, they do to a large extent sppt spending restraints with lifting the debt ceiling. 

Obama has not faired as well as he thought he would during the 'gop' shutdown, the dems have made some stupid mistakes with very bad optics ( and pumping the sequester disasters that never happened except via obama admin machinations didn't help either) so, the public eats up trash like that, and the admin.  cannot totally escape responsibility for it....as it moves to the debt ceiling, things will even out....the gop may have survived the shutdown miasma....


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 9, 2013)

Obama suggested a six week CR AND then NEGOTIATIONS- WITHOUT screwing the economy. Only adult involved I SWEAR...Boehner of course said no...only has cost 0.5 per cent in growth so far...


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 9, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



OUR MISSION

The Tea Party Patriots mission is to restore Americas founding principles of Fiscal Responsibility, Constitutionally Limited Government and Free Markets.

OUR CORE PRINCIPLES

FISCAL RESPONSIBILITY means not overspending, and not burdening our children and grandchildren with our bills. In the words of Thomas Jefferson: the principle of spending money to be paid by posterity [is] swindling futurity on a large scale. A more fiscally responsible government will take fewer taxes from our paychecks.

CONSTITUTIONALLY LIMITED GOVERNMENT means power resides with the people and not with the government. Governing should be done at the most local level possible where it can be held accountable. Americas founders believed that government power should be limited, enumerated, and constrained by our Constitution. Tea Party Patriots agree. The American people make this country great, not our government.

FREE MARKET ECONOMICS made America an economic superpower that for at least two centuries provided subsequent generations of Americans more opportunities and higher standards of living. An erosion of our free markets through government intervention is at the heart of Americas current economic decline, stagnating jobs, and spiraling debt and deficits. Failures in government programs and government-controlled financial markets helped spark the worst financial crisis since the Great Depression. Further government interventions and takeovers have made this Great Recession longer and deeper. A renewed focus on free markets will lead to a more vibrant economy creating jobs and higher standards of living for future generations.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 9, 2013)

iamwhatiseem said:


> You guys read much?
> This is about a temporary debt ceiling increase initiative only.
> Geez.



Another day, another thread, another lie by kidrocks.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 9, 2013)

11- Actually, all the bumpkins in the Tea Party are just captive dupes of the greedy rich a-hole new BS GOP- LIBERTARIANS, CONSTITUTIONALISTS,classical liberals- brainwashed BOZOS voting against their own best interests...pathetic.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 9, 2013)

Actual Republicans.

LOL

The debt ceiling is mechanism to PREVENT OUT OF CONTROL DEBT.  If our Gov't is continuing down the path of MASSIVE DEBTS then it can be used as a Weapon.  Whether the weapon works is dependent on the GOP standing it's ground to get COMPROMISE from the other side.  It has been used many times before, and WORKED WHEN CLINTON WAS IN OFFICE.  It forced cuts, and lower debts.

When it worked the Dems claimed, LOOK WHAT WE DID, when forced to do so.

Obamacare is a law from hell.  One poster, on this thread, has already stated that they will take back the house and FIX IT.  Finally one Dem poster who understands that it NEED REPAIR.  It is damaging our economy with the 30 hour rule, new taxes, stealing from Medicare to Fund it, and MILLIONS WILL LOSE THEIR INSURANCE before it's done.

Rates will go up and have started going up, in those outside the Poverty levels.  Also, Obama and the Dems have delayed key elements of the LAW WITHOUT these delays being approved by Congress.  And then they say, IT'S THE LAW, but we'll delay these because we only have to OBEY THOSE LAWS WE SEEM WORTHY.

They have made those delays DUE TO BACKLASH FROM THEIR OWN SIDE, and to delay the larger consequences until after the election.

TRUE CONSERVATIVES HAS MADE A STAND to fight this POS law.  Whether FUTILE OR NOT now the Dems will have to negotiate REAL CUTS THIS TIME.  Instead of the Sequester BS, that they are already trying to get rid of now.


----------



## Darkwind (Oct 9, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


How does it feel to have your principles given to you by another?  I'm truly curious.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 9, 2013)

SPOKEN like the perfect chump of greedy lying a-hole new bs GOP lol


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 9, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> Obama suggested a six week CR AND then NEGOTIATIONS- WITHOUT screwing the economy. Only adult involved I SWEAR...Boehner of course said no...only has cost 0.5 per cent in growth so far...



Cost us .5% economic growth? Under little obie we are averaging 1% per year and you think we have lost half of that pathetic number in less than two weeks? Are you retarded?


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 9, 2013)

as you can see, the brainwashed loudmouth moron Tea PARTY ARE DESTROYING THE GOP LOL. The silent majority roars, and it ain't pretty, unracist, or rational anymore...


----------



## P@triot (Oct 9, 2013)

We knew they would. Boehner is fuck'n liberal and a coward (and he's a liar too as the e-mails recently released by Harry Reid's office proves).

This is exactly why the Tea Party continues to grow. We need to purge the Republican Party of liberals. Put them over on the left where they belong.

On a side note, what does it say about how radical off the hinges the Dumbocrat party has become when liberals like John Boehner aren't far enough left for them?


----------



## P@triot (Oct 9, 2013)

AzMike said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Obama suggested a six week CR AND then NEGOTIATIONS- WITHOUT screwing the economy. Only adult involved I SWEAR...Boehner of course said no...only has cost 0.5 per cent in growth so far...
> ...



It's franco! Of course he's retarded. He's also a troll. And ignorant. And impotent. And.....


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 9, 2013)

Rational.

LOL

Adding more government when we can't already pay the bills............

Taking from Medicare to pay for these subsidies, and then have the nerve to say it will not effect our Seniors.

Forcing Americans to put their Medial Records on line to the Federal Database which has crashed, and then yell and scream about the NSA tapping of Privacy....................

Creating a law that would ultimately cause businesses to move more employment to part time, and then blame them for the IDIOTS WHO WROTE THE LAW.

Ignoring those who are losing insurance and having their rates increased as a result.  But YELLING LOOK AT THESE LOWER RATES by Cherry Picking Data of the lower Poverty levels that are SUBSIDIZED.

It's all BS, from a group of people who WANT MORE GOV'T.  More DEBT, and refuse to pass a BUDGET because they don't really want any limits on what they can do.

That's INSANITY.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 9, 2013)

AzMike said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Obama suggested a six week CR AND then NEGOTIATIONS- WITHOUT screwing the economy. Only adult involved I SWEAR...Boehner of course said no...only has cost 0.5 per cent in growth so far...
> ...



No, you are, Foxbot- experts on real news agaree this shutdown starts at 0.3 per cent, reaches 1 per cent after 3 weeks- a debt ceiling crisis or sequester is at least 1 per cent, and no Jobs ACT ANOTHER 1 PER CENT. DINGBAT- AND YOU BLAME obama, you perfect ignorant chump of the greedy rich GOP. cHANGE THE GD CHANNEL AND LEARN SOMETHING FACTUAL...


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 9, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> We knew they would. Boehner is fuck'n liberal and a coward (and he's a liar too as the e-mails recently released by Harry Reid's office proves).
> 
> This is exactly why the Tea Party continues to grow. We need to purge the Republican Party of liberals. Put them over on the left where they belong.
> 
> On a side note, what does it say about how radical off the hinges the Dumbocrat party has become when liberals like John Boehner aren't far enough left for them?



The thread title is a lie. Check it out. I just put up a thread on it. Never ever buy into a kidrocks thread.

All they are going to do is run with a short term deal to raise the debt ceiling to force Obama into negotiations. 

* House Republicans Expect to Approve Short-Term Debt Deal - NationalJournal.com*


----------



## eagle1462010 (Oct 9, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> We knew they would. Boehner is fuck'n liberal and a coward (and he's a liar too as the e-mails recently released by Harry Reid's office proves).
> 
> This is exactly why the Tea Party continues to grow. We need to purge the Republican Party of liberals. Put them over on the left where they belong.
> 
> On a side note, what does it say about how radical off the hinges the Dumbocrat party has become when liberals like John Boehner aren't far enough left for them?



McCain might as well change parties.  He's already there.


----------



## rdean (Oct 9, 2013)

Wow, Gallup says GOP approval is at a 20 year low.  I would have thought lying the country into a fake war, creating trillions in debt and causing an economic meltdown, the only place they could go was up.  Guess I was wrong.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 9, 2013)

kidrocks said:


> Okay, that's more like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An indication of what Obamacare will be like is how the first 9 days went for the site. 

Only a few thousand people have been able to sign up and complete the process. 
The software for the site cost us $635,000,000.00 and it has so many bugs that it spends most of the time offline. 
Once you put in your information you cannot delete it. It's there permanently. 

Why is the Obama Administration gathering all of this information anyway? 

To find out everything they can about everyone.

Don't visit the site unless you want to tell Obama and his cohorts every thing about you so they can used it against you.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 9, 2013)

The piece that kidrocks links to is strictly an opinion piece slanted of course to make the reader think that the GOP are giving up on their demands regarding Obamacare.

You have to sift thru it to really try to garner any truth in the op ed.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes! Yes!  Big Brother had a winning plan all along!


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 9, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> We knew they would. Boehner is fuck'n liberal and a coward (and he's a liar too as the e-mails recently released by Harry Reid's office proves).
> 
> This is exactly why the Tea Party continues to grow. We need to purge the Republican Party of liberals. Put them over on the left where they belong.
> 
> On a side note, what does it say about how radical off the hinges the Dumbocrat party has become when liberals like John Boehner aren't far enough left for them?



I thought you were just joking when you said that Bohnner was a liberal, then I read the rest of your post and realized that you were just a radical fundamentalist. Please explain to me how the Tea Party continues to grow? All of the Tea Party members in congress are the ones that are taking our country to the ends of the earth, just for the hell of it.  You know, it is people like you that make me have to start all of my political conversations with people stating that "I'm not that kind of Republican". 

What is wrong with you Tea Party try-hards? It is like you never want to win another general election again. Really what do you expect us to do when 2016 rolls around? Nominate a guy like Ted Cruz or Michelle Bachman? Golly gee, I'd really like to win 27 percent of the majority vote! Here is a little news flash for you. You are the reason we lost the last election. You forced Romney to be someone he wasn't, and if it wasnt for that, we might have actually won. If he didn't have to go up there and talk down his healthcare reform, his stance on gay marriage, the gun laws that he enacted in Mass., people would have viewed him and the rest of the GOP as competent politicians. But no, He had to go up there sounding like an idiot who couldn't hold on to his own beliefs so he would maintain the base. Like you idiots were going to go somewhere else anyway..

There is nothing I hate more about the party that I defend to the death then people like you. The greatest problem isn't Democrats or Obama or Harry Reid, it is you. You, the people who make us look stupid in front of the rest of America because you don't think that the world goes on outside of your backwoods trailer park. I'm really not sorry. I want to win elections. I want Republicans in office who want to work with their colleagues and get things done. I want a Republican President who has the final say in laws, and I don't want to see another eight years of Democrats running the show because our own party cant wrangle in the nuts that are driving us down. Either get with the picture, or stop calling yourself a Republican, because you have no clue what a Republican is.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 9, 2013)

rdean said:


> Wow, Gallup says GOP approval is at a 20 year low.  I would have thought lying the country into a fake war, creating trillions in debt and causing an economic meltdown, the only place they could go was up.  Guess I was wrong.



Not when you introduce a whole other element of stupid that I didn't know was so prevalent until I came back on this site. I love being a Republican, I will defend this party  morning, noon, or night, but its just so hard when you read some of the things that these people think on this site. Is this how stupid we actually look? I wish I had the final say in all things GOP. Maybe people would actually take us seriously then.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 9, 2013)

*Breaking: GOP dropping Obamacare in shutdown debate* 

Very good.  Let's work on winning GOP majorities and presidencies, not stupidity.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 9, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> *Breaking: GOP dropping Obamacare in shutdown debate*
> 
> Very good.  Let's work on winning GOP majorities and presidencies, not stupidity.



I hate to break it to you but the link is to an op ed piece by a biased liberal and well it's not true. 

Sorries. 

Boehner will work on a short term debt deal that never had anything to do with Obamacare to begin with.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 9, 2013)

So is the paid shill from OFA still happy with his ObamaCare Plan? What was his name? Jack Starkey?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 9, 2013)

kidrocks said:


> Okay, that's more like it.
> GOP's demands shifting - Bull's-eye moving off Obamacare
> 
> Republican leaders are now focused on spending cuts in their demands for funding the government and raising the debt limit. FULL STORY
> ...



Boehner is looking for an escape hatch.  The President will eventually give it to him; pity.  He really should demand his soul...  LOL.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 9, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



He's an idiot but fun to play with.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 9, 2013)

IOW, thanks for ruining the recovery with phony crises.  This is you fools getting your dumbazz handed to you by Dems and ''RHINOS'', ya gd brainwashed ignorant, catastrophes.

You fix the debt AFTER the recovery. We're spending half a trillion a year on UE and welfare to keep homelessness under 10 million, that's most of the deficit now. And everything you know about ACA IS TOTAL PUBCRAPPE.. 

Your Tea Party is a mindless disaster. Good riddance.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 9, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



So the best little obie can hope to produce economically is 1% growth per year in spite of obiecare and pretty much hamstringing the entire economy. But a government shutdown is going to put all of that stellar economic growth into a negative number.

So without government, the entity that produces nothing, and debt, which produces nothing but more payments, our economy is going to drop below the pathetic level of 1% growth.

So you are admitting there is no actual economic sustainable growth happening here. The only "growth" of the economy is completely based upon what the government can take from one group of people in order to support another group. That's not sustainable. And no president has ever relied upon taxes and government spending to be the primary source of "growth" of the economy, until obie.

You can't tax your way into prosperity. Tax based growth is negative growth.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 9, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> IOW, thanks for ruining the recovery with phony crises.  This is you fools getting your dumbazz handed to you by Dems and ''RHINOS'', ya gd brainwashed ignorant, catastrophes.
> 
> You fix the debt AFTER the recovery. We're spending half a trillion a year on UE and welfare to keep homelessness under 10 million, that's most of the deficit now. And everything you know about ACA IS TOTAL PUBCRAPPE..
> 
> Your Tea Party is a mindless disaster. Good riddance.



The UE and welfare is the primary problem preventing a recovery. We can't recover when the government is insuring such high numbers don't have to work. You simply can't recover when you continue to make policies that can only produce more welfare and EU participants. It can't be done.

The ACA (obiecare) is a fucking disaster, you really can't be so fucking stupid you are watching this and thinking it's a success.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 9, 2013)

Yes, there should be a question mark after the OP, but it's still a good sign, because unlike Pub propaganda, there's usually a connection to journalism and reality with CNN lol.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 9, 2013)

HenryBHough said:


> If this is true there will be some spectacular Republican House primaries along in the fullness of time.



True or not -- the Teabaggers are going to be tossed out on their asses.

Wall Street is sick of the ineptness of Bachmann and Co.  Big banks and trading firms will be funding any moderate GOP who wants to run against a Tea Bagger.

Buh-bye, assholes.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 9, 2013)

Darkwind said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > kidrocks said:
> ...



My principles are created by me and only me. How does it feel to be ruining th Republican party to the point of a joke? To be taking a once reputable political party and mangling it to near death? I am truly curious to how you intend to win another major election. Really, how do you expect 51% of Americans to vote for the people that have just shut down the government? You elect people like Michelle Bachman and look at everyone else like they're the crazy ones. It is truly fascinating.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 9, 2013)

AzMike said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...



No, stupid, the LAST phony crisis and lack of Jobs Act cut 2 per cent and got us down to the average TWO PER CENT growth. Great job, MORONS...


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 9, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > kidrocks said:
> ...



So explain to me the your stances on social issues that make you look crazy.. Explain to me how responsible you are while your'e ready to default on our bills.. Explain to me how the GOP is at a 20 percent approval rating because of your candidates. We can sit here all day quoting mission statements from the Koch brothers and words by founding fathers, but lets get into the meat of it. What is your plan of action when a general election rolls around?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 9, 2013)

hazlnut said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > If this is true there will be some spectacular Republican House primaries along in the fullness of time.
> ...



True or not seems to be your best guess here. I do notice you have gone from Occupy Wall Street to support Wall Street though.

Just how is it you arrived at the evil Wall Street that were keeping you down are now going to turn into your favor of getting rid of people that don't believe in corporate subsidies when you were protesting those subsidies?

I'll tell you why. You both want and rely upon the government largess for your existence. You just want your welfare checks and corporations you once hated are now wanting theirs so you have decided they are your buddies in this fight. Like that's ever going to come in your favor. Business is like you, they will suck the dick that produces the most cum for the least amount of effort. The government has an early pre-ejaculation problem and doesn't take much to get them off. Only a few fools needing them and with a couple head bobs can get the job done and the reward delivered.

You and the corporations you hate are now on the same team. Congrats, your stupidity has lead you to this place.


----------



## Duped (Oct 9, 2013)

mudwhistle said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, that's more like it.
> ...


Can I get on it just to tell him to go fuck himself


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Oct 9, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > francoHFW said:
> ...



It's been one percent, don't exaggerate. But you are on board with the absolute best little obie can accomplish with the full funding of the government and an additional trillion dollars in borrowing is 1% growth. That is the best this piece of crap president can do. And without government and borrowing he can only produce negative growth. Which should indicate to you, or rather any rational person, this growth isn't growth it's bullshit.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2013)

Well look at some actual stats...The first quarter 2013 growth was 1.1 per cent, due to effects of the STUPID GD PUB SEQUESTER,  the second 2.5 per cent, and now you a-holes are screwing upm the third, AGAIN. check a chart and see what the first CRISIS DID, AND what a jobs act failure in 2010 did to a great recovery. CHANGE THE GD CHANNEL, dingbat lol...

News for us economic growth 2013
 IMF cuts global economic growth forecasts for this year and next
The Guardian - 1 day ago
Revising down its forecasts for growth in both 2013 and 2014, the fund warned that the ... "The US economy remains at the centre of events.
IMF: Risks to global economy are growing
USA TODAY - 1 day ago
Global economy would be harmed by United States default
WJLA - 1 day ago 


United States GDP Growth Rate | Actual Data | Forecasts | Calendar


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 10, 2013)

Again - as we see with posts here - the lefts answer again is to do nothing.
Just keep kicking the can down the road. 
Except of course, the can is no longer a can - it is a barrel. And the barrel is well on it's way to becoming a huge sphere that once it gets to a certain point - it will roll back.
  We can't just keep pushing problems down the road. Yesterday Obama appointed a GREENSPAN underling - remember GREENSPAN leftist? You know the guy you all say was so evil - well this women is Darth Maul and your President just put her in charge. Much the same as he had Larry Summers, one of the most corrupt people to ever walk the halls of Washington in not one cabinet position - but two.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 10, 2013)

kidrocks said:


> Okay, that's more like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has Obama and First Fatty signed up for Obamacare? 

Of course not. 

That program's for welfare cases like you, assbreath.


----------



## Warrior102 (Oct 10, 2013)

francoHFW said:


> Well look at some actual stats...



Yeah - look at some actual stats, shitstain...

Obamacare website cost more than FACEBOOK, TWITTER, LINKEDIN, INSTAGRAM...
'How can we tax people for not buying a product from a website that doesn't work?'
Major insurers, Dem allies repeatedly warned Obama admin...
REPORT: WH knew site might not be ready...
POLL: Just 1 in 10 report success...
Once you get in, you can't get out...
Crazzzzzzzy code...
'It looks like nobody tested it'...
WASHPOST: Not code, but 'outdated, costly, buggy technology'...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 10, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



YOU. I figured you'd come back here.

Explain to me how you're a Republican again? No wonder the party is in shambles. It has closed minded idiots like you running it!

Weren't you the one wanting to abandon your party to adhere to the "social norm" of American society? Weren't you the one suggesting that you "shed" the extremist elements in the party?

Explain to me how A) Republicans are capable of defaulting on the debt, when they are proponents of paying it off and have made concerted efforts to do so while Democrats refuse to negotate and B) how Obama is the one with a 37% job approval rating with Congress as a whole having a 5% approval rating.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Oct 10, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



We aren't the dumbasses who elected Chris Christie, either. Nice move up there in New Jersey, he turned out to be nothing but a RINO.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2013)

We are dedicated in the GOP mainstream to make the far right reactionaries the RINOs between now and next year.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2013)

Warrior102 said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> > Well look at some actual stats...
> ...



Totally irrelevant- Pub phony crises and obstruction have killed the recovery again and again. Debt Ceing, sequester, and no Jobs Act, 1 per cent at least EACH- this shutdown ANOTHER HALF A PER CENT AND MORE EVERY DAY. GREAT job, brainwashed dingbats...

Anyway, Deadline is MARCH 1, COVERAGE STARTS Jan1...remain calm. YOUR COST ESTIMATE IS PURE PUBCRAPPE, like all your ''facts'' on O-CARE...


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 10, 2013)

John McCain Blames Tea Party For Government Shutdown

Mccain blames the Tea Party for the shutdown


----------



## kidrocks (Oct 10, 2013)

Aha!


BLINK


----------



## kidrocks (Oct 10, 2013)

Boehner must of looked at his 5% approval ratings and thought to himself... "fuck Ted Cruz and the tea baggers, I'm bailing".


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2013)

Meh, John Boehner is a gutless bastard. I'm surprised it took this long.


----------



## kidrocks (Oct 10, 2013)

PredFan said:


> Meh, John Boehner is a gutless bastard. I'm surprised it took this long.






True. John Boehner should of told the tea baggers to go to hell a long time ago.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Uh ya Chris Christie is the best thing to happen to New Jersey. Do you know what its like growing up in a state run by Democrats? To have them in your face non-stop through high school and college? Let me tell you something about being a Northeastern Republican, there was nothing better than electing a Republican Governor and then having him be one of the best governors in the union. He has done more for this state and the dismantling of our overpowering unions then any other gov. in our history. Turned out to be a RINO? If you think Christie is a RINO then you are the same type of Tea Party member that would be calling Reagan a RINO. Ridiculous.

This party has one chance and winning in 2016 and that is by ridding itself of the fringe radicals that make the rest of us look like backwoods hicks, that wouldn't understand economic policy if it hit them in the face. You are the rights equivalent of the occupy movement, onyly the dems didnt elect any of those idiots to office. The problem, the tea party speaks in anecdotes and quotes from Presidents from 200 years ago and bring nothing real to the table. Get with the picture of modernity. The REPUBLICANS do want to rid this nation of our debt, but that has nothing to do with the debt ceiling. Do you know what the debt ceiling is? The Tea Party wants to default on our debt and that would be the first time in our nations history that we missed our bills. We would no longer be the country that always pays back on what they borrow. Now what? We arent good to borrow any money and now we have serious problems. You want to ruin this country, and then you want to blame others in your own party, and classify them alongside democrats? It's why we dont want to be associated with you, because if people think that Republicans and Tea Partiers are the same thing, we will never win another major election and we will be stuck with democrats for the next 10 years.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Oct 10, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> John McCain Blames Tea Party For Government Shutdown
> 
> Mccain blames the Tea Party for the shutdown



and the Republicans who aren't brave enough to tell them to get lost


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 10, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > John McCain Blames Tea Party For Government Shutdown
> ...



That is because John McCain is a real Republican who like the rest of us is really get sick of the bull-shit. At first it was just annoying, and now you see that you won't get another chance in office so you are doing everything in your power to make this one cycle as irresponsible and damaging as possible.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Oct 10, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...



I agree with you. But I think any influence the Tea Party has had, was given to them by the GOP. I really want to see a real-life Republican Party again. But there is no denying that the GOP helped create some of the issues that are hurting them today. A failure to recognize that means there is no hope of preventing it in the future.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...



John McCain is a progressive. There is not one iota of difference between John McCain and barack hussein obama. That's why the left likes him so much.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Oct 10, 2013)

PredFan said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...



Some folks can only cope with a world where the choices are easy and do not demand too much from the brain. Everything must be all black or all white, or all good or all evil. Sorting through distictions is just toooo much hard work .... _sigh_

And anyone who supports those with this disease are in danger of being judged "ignorant by association."

It just makes rebutal too darn easy.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 10, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...



Yes, but that is like saying that the Democrats influenced the Occupy movement. Sure the people there vote Democrat because it is the only party they have to identify with, but if they had the chance they would vote for someone more radical. I want a real Republican party to vote for again too, that is until I hopefully fulfill my dreams of running for office. My generation knows what it wants as far as politics go. Younger people are primed to become good Republicans. We are tired of the fiscal irresponsibility of Democrats, and we have piles of debt to pay off. We want our money and we want to know where the money you are taking from us is going. However, the GOP will never tap into this market if they continue this charade. We need to fix our stances on social issues so that they are not reflective of the 1930's, we need to stop calling those in our party RINO's for believing this. The saddest thing is, is that if Reagan or Eisenhower were placed in a current GOP debate they would be laughed of the stage and called Democrats. It is so annoying to have to listen to.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 10, 2013)

PredFan said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...



Anyone who feels the need to add the Hussein to President Obama's name is just telling others to not take what they have to say seriously. There is a difference between talking about politics and disrespecting the highest office in the world. You wonder why people dont take you seriously.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Oct 10, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



I applaud you and I wish you well. As a staunch supporter of fiscal responsibility, I'd also urge you to remember that unfunded wars (and tax cuts to go along with them) jack the debt even higher.

It hasn't just been the fiscal irresponsibility of Democrats that have created this mess. The only difference when it comes to spending between the GOP and the Dems (from my perspective) is who the checks are made out to.

I wish you the best of luck. I think your generation might just be the one that can fix the messes my generation is leaving behind for you. I hope so.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 10, 2013)

nodoginnafight said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...



I didn't even want to get into the mess Iraq and Afghanistan has left us with, that is for a totally different conversation. Thank you for your nice words, and I hope that I can fulfil your dreams. This is what working working together looks like. I find it so sad that two people who have never met each other can agree on things and work together, when the people we appoint to office couldn't even shake hands with each other.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 10, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > YoungRepublican said:
> ...



Lol, I don't come here to get my opinions and ideas validated from others. I come here to educate. I cannot force people like you to learn.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 10, 2013)

PredFan said:


> YoungRepublican said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Educate? LOL that is a good one. You aren't educating anyone about anything. All your doing is perpetuating all of the negative connotations that come with the Tea Party.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 10, 2013)

I really only want to know one thing. In 2016 what do you Tea Party members intend to do? Who do you intend to elect for the primaries or general election? What happens you see the Gallup polls and he or she is so far behind the Democratic nominee that there is no way they can be elected? What then?


----------



## kidrocks (Oct 10, 2013)

Poll, after poll, after poll... well, you get the drift, the GOP/Tea Party sucks big time.






GOP popularity plummets to striking low, poll shows

NBC/WSJ poll: Shutdown debate damages GOP - First Read



> The Republican Party has been badly damaged in the ongoing government shutdown and debt limit standoff, with a new NBC News/Wall Street Journal poll finding that a majority of Americans blame the GOP for the shutdown, and with the partys popularity declining to its lowest level.
> 
> By a 22-point margin (53 percent to 31 percent), the public blames the Republican Party more for the shutdown than President Barack Obama  a wider margin of blame for the GOP than the party received during the poll during the last shutdown in 1995-96.
> 
> Just 24 percent of respondents have a favorable opinion about the GOP, and only 21 percent have a favorable view of the Tea Party, which are both at all-time lows in the history of poll.


----------



## kidrocks (Oct 10, 2013)

Ha! The wing nuts claim that this is Obama's shutdown but look who gets the blame... that's right... the good ole GOP!   Gotta love it!


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 10, 2013)

How many threads are you going to start using the same poll?


----------



## kidrocks (Oct 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> How many threads are you going to start using the same poll?




Different polls honey, or can't you differentiate? Are you for real?


----------



## KissMy (Oct 10, 2013)

Shutdown Destroys Years Of Research on diseases such as diabetes, cancer and Alzheimer's.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Oct 10, 2013)

kidrocks said:


> Poll, after poll, after poll... well, you get the drift, the GOP/Tea Party sucks big time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*And I'm lovin' it.  I hope the Koch brothers et al. have lost a LOT of money over this.  Well, they have, it's not a matter of me hoping.  It's reality. *


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 10, 2013)

The pollsters used are Hart Research.

The client list includes the following:

* Political Organizations
Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee
Democratic Senatorial Campaign Committee
Democratic National Committee
EMILY's List
Indiana Democratic Party *



* U.S. Senators
Bob Casey, Jr. (PA)
Kent Conrad (ND)
Richard Durbin (IL)
Dianne Feinstein (CA)
Patrick Leahy (VT)
Bernie Sanders (VT)
Barbara Mikulski (MD)
Chuck Schumer (NY)*



Rest of the list is at link:

Our Clients - Political


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2013)

2, 7- Pubcrappe- Psychosis of the duped...wsj is MURDOCH DUH. SPARE US THE STUPID CONSPIRACY THEORIES- THERE'S ONLY ONE, THE GREEDY,  POWERMAD, propagandizing  PUB ONE.  Pub dupes...

70 per cent think the GOP only cares about their agenda, not the country. Same poll. LOL


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 10, 2013)

If one goes to the PDF to find the methodology used you find that this company interviewed

*

48 Males

52 Females 

TOTAL POLLED 100 PEOPLE*



No kidding.

ETA: put in the total for those who can't add.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 10, 2013)

Of the total of 100 men and women interviewed their leanings broke down as this:

*43 Pro Democrat or Democrat

32 Pro Republican or Republican*



There's a pattern developing.....


----------



## Eaglewings (Oct 10, 2013)

These shit heads are really pissing me off, I hope this all back fires on all of them. I have heard that this will not hurt the ones running again, I feel it will.


----------



## kidrocks (Oct 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> The pollsters used are Hart Research.
> 
> The client list includes the following:
> 
> ...






Still don't get your point.


----------



## Eaglewings (Oct 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> If one goes to the PDF to find the methodology used you find that this company interviewed
> 
> *
> 
> ...



What is wrong with that? Are you one of those perverts that love woman's boobs but not their brains?


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 10, 2013)

And what was fascinating that despite the fact that there was polling of only 100 and majority of those polled were Democrats or leaned Democrat they didn't like Obamacare.

Gee not in the screaming headlines. 



* 43 Bad Idea

38 Good Idea*


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 10, 2013)

kidrocks said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > The pollsters used are Hart Research.
> ...



It's a D pollster. No brainer.


----------



## Nyvin (Oct 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> And what was fascinating that despite the fact that there was polling of only 100 and majority of those polled were Democrats or leaned Democrat they didn't like Obamacare.
> 
> Gee not in the screaming headlines.
> 
> ...



A good portion of those probably don't like that it's not a single payer system

But yeah, it's an NBC poll,  obviously not exactly the most non-bias thing you'll ever see.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 10, 2013)

Eaglewings said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > If one goes to the PDF to find the methodology used you find that this company interviewed
> ...



Add it up asshole. The poll was taken of 100 people moron. 

And I was a feminist before the feminazis took over and decided they wanted more than equality.

That's when I walked away from NOW.


----------



## kidrocks (Oct 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Of the total of 100 men and women interviewed their leanings broke down as this:
> 
> *43 Pro Democrat or Democrat
> 
> ...





The pattern fits the national percentages... what's your beef?


----------



## cutter (Oct 10, 2013)

The thing about the TEA PARTY members I know is they don't seem interested in answering polls. We will speak in the voting booth.


----------



## mack20 (Oct 10, 2013)

We need some unskewed polls you guys.  Those are the only trustworthy kind of poll.


----------



## kidrocks (Oct 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...





So you're a r-wing feminazis feminist now, what exactly is your point again?


----------



## kidrocks (Oct 10, 2013)

cutter said:


> The thing about the TEA PARTY members I know is they don't seem interested in answering polls. We will speak in the voting booth.






And we will answer in the voting booths. Can you say President Obama for 3 more years?


----------



## FJO (Oct 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> If one goes to the PDF to find the methodology used you find that this company interviewed
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I am only guessing here, but a "poll" of 100 people is probably correct to no decimal points in 1 out of 100 times.

In other words, worthless. In other words, DEMOCRATIC.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 10, 2013)

kidrocks said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



A refutation of Eaglewings assinine assertion that I must love women's boobs more than their brains.


----------



## kidrocks (Oct 10, 2013)

mack20 said:


> We need some unskewed polls you guys.  Those are the only trustworthy kind of poll.







> unskewed polls


 You mean 'selective polls'?


----------



## whitehall (Oct 10, 2013)

Apparently the Hussein administration poll is down to 37% which is 1% above Bush's worst days.


----------



## kidrocks (Oct 10, 2013)

FJO said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > If one goes to the PDF to find the methodology used you find that this company interviewed
> ...




Ah, but if the same, exact poll were reversed, favoring the Republicans... the word would be 'Americans'. 

Thus, you would find no problem with the same, exact poll.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 10, 2013)

cutter said:


> The thing about the TEA PARTY members I know is they don't seem interested in answering polls. We will speak in the voting booth.



Are you really saying that the poll is skewed because tee potties don't answer poll questions???

This has got to be the funniest excuse I've seen here.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 10, 2013)

kidrocks said:


> FJO said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



I know I would find a problem with such a limited poll even if it favored Republicans.


----------



## Eaglewings (Oct 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



Ok no pun intended, I don't like to be rude to people so I will apologize. Just having fun, this does get pretty frustrating.. Anyway have a good night!


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2013)

Bush hit 19- Jeebus the dupes are assinine deniers...another planet.


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 10, 2013)

Liberals need to keep  telling themselves about all the GOP damage.  If they don't say it, they won't hear it.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2013)

Sounds like how Pubs and dupes expected Romney to win lol. AGAIN, the WSJ is a Murdoch paper, and anyway only Pub propagandists run spun polls...


----------



## kidrocks (Oct 10, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Liberals need to keep  telling themselves about all the GOP damage.  If they don't say it, they won't hear it.




We see GOP damage all over the place. So does John Boehner.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> How many threads are you going to start using the same poll?


You're right. An inordinate number of hit pieces to destroy the Republican Party and the Bicameral system is the goal of the Alinsky mob.

 He's the Democrat hitman for eliminating Republicans from the United States Congress. I just checked his October threads against the Republican Congress, and we're talking poison-the-well politics:
NBC/WSJ poll: Shutdown debate heavily damages GOP/Tea Party 

Go to first new post Fire them all! Majority want to toss entire Congress

Breaking: GOP dropping Obamacare in shutdown debate 

Disgusting: Outrage erupts as GOP shutdown halts death benefit to fallen soldiers kin 

CNN BREAKING: Moderate House Republicans revolt

World baffled: America held hostage by a small band of r-wing extremist thugs. 

143-year-old law has lawmakers treading gingerly during shutdown 
Why does everyone hate the Tea Party? ​He and his fellow apparatchiks want to replace conservatives who believe in Free Enterprise with a redistribution of property and wealth to themselves. Others who have tried this Marxist goal were a number of socialist and communist societies, which have either failed or are riding on the payment of horrendous taxes, many over the rate of 75%. When you add State, County, and City taxes to our current Federal taxes, some states are already very close to that, others hover around 50%, particularly the most populous states.

They're going after America's most reputable Republicans, because they've already destroyed Republican sinners, often mining sources over 40 years old that have been corrected since that time but are presented as immediate threats.

And of course, as you know, all of Obama's personal records that show him to have received student foreign student grants of American money he collected for shapeshifting from being a Kenyan citizen to being born in Hawaii, which has now stated through its own governor that it cannot furnish any real birth certificate because there isn't any. 

Hawaiian Gov. Abercrombie admits there are no Obama Birth Certificates.

Sheriff Joe Arpaio: Obama Birth Certificate Fraud 10 Times Worse than Watergate 

When does the bs stop? America is not better for having people lying and cheating and using sham and trickery to get elected.


----------



## francoHFW (Oct 10, 2013)

lolol


----------



## kidrocks (Oct 10, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > How many threads are you going to start using the same poll?
> ...








It's called freedom of the press, not hit pieces. Why do you hate the 1st amendment?


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 10, 2013)

cutter said:


> The thing about the TEA PARTY members I know is they don't seem interested in answering polls. We will speak in the voting booth.



You idiots said the same thing last year. That didn't work out too well for you.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 10, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Hawaiian Gov. Abercrombie admits there are no Obama Birth Certificates.
> 
> Sheriff Joe Arpaio: Obama Birth Certificate Fraud 10 Times Worse than Watergate
> 
> When does the bs stop? America is not better for having people lying and cheating and using sham and trickery to get elected.



freedombecki is a birfer  Quelle surprise.....NOT!!!


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 10, 2013)

kidrocks said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals need to keep telling themselves about all the GOP damage. If they don't say it, they won't hear it.
> ...


 
No we don't. You are perpetrating a myth in the hope that it will become a self-fulling prophecy, which the Democrat Party has used over and over to gain politically without having to face the elephant in the living room, which is the $17 trillion-dollar debt by screaming at Republicans for holding the line on spending, decimating the bicameral system the founders instilled as the best way to make a decision.

The GOP has tried with all its might and mein to stop the overspending.

Every time we try to trim down on overspending, Obama goes after veterans, spewing it's the Republicans fault with every lying breath he takes, 15 per minute.

Transparency? He's locked the common man out of 1600 PA, the White House, which has traditionally called "The People's House."

No more!


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 10, 2013)

kidrocks said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...


Calumny is called abuse of the first Amendment.


----------



## Plasmaball (Oct 10, 2013)

whitehall said:


> Apparently the Hussein administration poll is down to 37% which is 1% above Bush's worst days.



I believe bush went into the 20'shttp://www.gallup.com/poll/116500/presidential-approval-ratings-george-bush.aspx

Yup 25% so your math is wrong...as usual cant even get that right.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 10, 2013)

kidrocks said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > The thing about the TEA PARTY members I know is they don't seem interested in answering polls. We will speak in the voting booth.
> ...


 
*And we will answer in the voting booths*.

How many times per person? How many non citizens?


----------



## AceRothstein (Oct 10, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the Hussein administration poll is down to 37% which is 1% above Bush's worst days.
> ...



That's what they call Republican math.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 10, 2013)

kidrocks said:


> Poll, after poll, after poll... well, you get the drift, the GOP/Tea Party sucks big time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Spoiler: SHOCK VIDEO Students Blame



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqDVy4Pk61o#t=123


----------



## mack20 (Oct 10, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > How many threads are you going to start using the same poll?
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 10, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Shutdown Destroys Years Of Research on diseases such as diabetes, cancer and Alzheimer's.



Dirty rotten bastards


----------



## Obamanation (Oct 10, 2013)

lol -- when we look back on this it will always be Obama's shutdown --- his ego is the biggest problem in America.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 10, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> lol -- when we look back on this it will always be Obama's shutdown --- his ego is the biggest problem in America.



really? you're the ones keeping the government SHUT. 

 

KILLING cures for diseases and advances that keep this nation on top. Oh'yesss you cock suckers want us to go back to 1791!


----------



## Amelia (Oct 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> If one goes to the PDF to find the methodology used you find that this company interviewed
> 
> *
> 
> ...





800 people were polled if I read it correctly.


----------



## Plasmaball (Oct 10, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> lol -- when we look back on this it will always be Obama's shutdown --- his ego is the biggest problem in America.



Yeah sure if you are delusional.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Of the total of 100 men and women interviewed their leanings broke down as this:
> 
> *43 Pro Democrat or Democrat
> 
> ...




THAT is a vital piece of information.


----------



## Obamanation (Oct 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > lol -- when we look back on this it will always be Obama's shutdown --- his ego is the biggest problem in America.
> ...



I am?  I could have sworn that the Commander in Chief is President Obama... Seems to me that any shutdowns clearly outline his leadership failure. If he really wanted the shutdown over - he could have easily had it a week ago.


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 10, 2013)

cutter said:


> The thing about the TEA PARTY members I know is they don't seem interested in answering polls. We will speak in the voting booth.



Worked real good for you in 2012, right?


----------



## Obamanation (Oct 10, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > lol -- when we look back on this it will always be Obama's shutdown --- his ego is the biggest problem in America.
> ...



Oh really --- who owns the last gov't shutdown?

It's always the President --- Average Americans are growing tired of all of this and they see that ALL of Washington is a mess --- the leader of the mess is ONE MAN...


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 10, 2013)

it has been working out well in Colorado

 New Recall Effort in Colorado Targets Another Anti-Gun Lawmaker

New Recall Effort in Colorado Targets Another Anti-Gun Lawmaker - Leah Barkoukis


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 10, 2013)

Disaprove of Congress   82%   Approve  10.5%

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Congressional Job Approval


----------



## Plasmaball (Oct 10, 2013)

Obamanation said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



Average American is blaming the gop first and then the rest after..
You can choose to ignore those facts all day long if you like.


----------



## Obamanation (Oct 10, 2013)

Plasmaball said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > Plasmaball said:
> ...



lol -- ok buddy....


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 10, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Obamanation said:
> 
> 
> > lol -- when we look back on this it will always be Obama's shutdown --- his ego is the biggest problem in America.
> ...



Harry Reid when asked about saving one child with cancer equated that cancer stricken child with 1100 furloughed workers who "had problems of their own".

The House passed a bill that would have kept the funding for the research.

Harry and the Dems fucked the research bill over.


----------



## mack20 (Oct 10, 2013)

Tinydancer - what PDF are you looking at?

Because it says that there were 800 interviews right across the top:



> Interviews: 800 Adults, including 240 cell phone only respondents



Did you think that the 48 male/52 female percentage breakdown at the top was a total participant #?

It even says (right on the first page, and near the top and in bold): 


> Please note: all results are shown as percentages unless otherwise stated.



Did you even actually read the PDF?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Oct 10, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> Disaprove of Congress   82%   Approve  10.5%
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Congressional Job Approval



thank goodness there isnt any democrats in congress

--LOL


----------



## mack20 (Oct 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Obamanation said:
> ...



The House does not get to throw a tantrum and shut down the government and then only fund the things that are popular.  They wanted this shutdown, they have to deal with the upsetting reality that there are bad consequences to their strategy.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 10, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> John McCain Blames Tea Party For Government Shutdown
> 
> Mccain blames the Tea Party for the shutdown





> Sen. John McCain (R-Ariz.) blamed tea party Republicans for the government shutdown during a CNN interview on Wednesday, saying Congress never had a shot at defunding Obamacare.
> 
> We started this on a fools errand, convincing so many millions of Americans and our supporters that we could defund Obamacare," McCain said.
> 
> ...



And of course people are calling him a RINO - what people? Why, the TPM, of course.

The Republicans called. They still want their party back.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 10, 2013)

Amelia said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Of the total of 100 men and women interviewed their leanings broke down as this:
> ...



Yeah. I love going thru the "attached" PDF to the poll itself. Not what the sponsor of the poll cherry picks to run their headline on.


----------



## Amelia (Oct 10, 2013)

mack20 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




Because this is the first time anyone in government ever accomplished their goals by defunding something the law called for .......  (hint: no it isn't)



P.s., there are good consequences too.  Not every poll is providing fodder for Democrat propaganda.  A lot of Republicans are fired up that their representatives are finally representing.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 10, 2013)

KissMy said:


> Shutdown Destroys Years Of Research on diseases such as diabetes, cancer and Alzheimer's.




Why did you change the name of the article?

The mice haven't died yet.


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 10, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > John McCain Blames Tea Party For Government Shutdown
> ...



It's been hijacked. We need to send the SWAT team in to take out the terrorists.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 10, 2013)

mack20 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Hello? What part of the constitution says that the Congress has absolutely no right to choose what gets funded?

I can't wait to read your answer.


----------



## mack20 (Oct 10, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > tinydancer said:
> ...



If you were really interested in presenting the board with this information in an effort to be more "fair" than the "cherry pickers" you might have been better served by posting the question asked and the actual breakdown from the PDF instead of your personal amalgamation of the data.

For example:



> QF3 Generally speaking, do you think of yourself as a Democrat, a Republican, an independent, or something else? (IF "DEMOCRAT" OR "REPUBLICAN," ASK Would you call yourself a strong (Democrat/Republican) or not a very strong (Democrat/Republican)? (IF "NOT SURE," CODE AS "NOT VERY STRONG DEMOCRAT/REPUBLICAN.") (IF "INDEPENDENT," ASK Do you think of yourself as closer to the Republican Party, closer to the Democratic Party, or do you think of yourself as strictly independent? (IF "NOT SURE," CODE AS "STRICTLY INDEPENDENT.")
> 
> Strong Democrat ............................................... 17
> Not very strong Democrat .................................. 11
> ...


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 10, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...



Sure, why not. They're taking out everything else these days.

I really do hope you all can get your party back. David Brooks is waiting to rejoin.


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 10, 2013)

mack20 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I won't wait. I'll give you the answer that you should know already.

The Congress have every right to fund programs and defund programs. Whether you like it or not. Whether that old prick in the Senate evil Harry Reid likes it or not.

It's in that little old thing called the Constitution

* Article 1, Section 8  *


----------



## tinydancer (Oct 10, 2013)

mack20 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Amelia said:
> ...



It's not my fucking thread. The PDF is out there. I'm under no obligation to present the board with anything. 

It's not my OP.

I don't need to be better served. My point was strictly to show how media can cherry pick its headline and parts of a poll and omit other parts. 

I proved my point. It's not my job to go thru the whole PDF and explain it.


----------



## Dragonlady (Oct 10, 2013)

Given that the Democrats received more than 50% of the popular vote in the 2012 elections, doesn't it make sense that 43% of any random group polled would be Democrats or those who lean towards the Democratic Party?  Or do you think that you'd get a more accurate poll by only interviewing those who self-identify as Republicans. 

Sometimes it seems to me that the conservatives on this board think that conservatives form the majority of voters in the US when in fact more people identify themselves as Democrats or independents than they do Republicans or conservatives. And those who admit to being Republicans tend to be older, white and married. That's the demographic which voted Republican in the last election. 

It appears there are many here who think that only conservatives' opinions matter and that liberals should not be polled.


----------



## Obamanation (Oct 10, 2013)

mack20 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



If finishing the Obama admin meltdown is a bad thing - then yes...

I would prefer to see Obama finally learn from his marred Presidency and listen to the American people tho.


----------



## BDBoop (Oct 14, 2013)

nail /head


----------



## P@triot (Oct 14, 2013)

YoungRepublican said:


> kidrocks said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Shocking - another liberal on USMB pretending to be a conservative because he thinks it will give him credibility with actual conservatives.

Trust me junior, you annoy us real conservatives a hell of a lot more than we will ever annoy you.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 14, 2013)

tinyd is on the warpath w/ this. Truth is, Cruz never had an end game plan tinyd


----------



## P@triot (Oct 14, 2013)

Dragonlady said:


> Given that the Democrats received more than 50% of the popular vote in the 2012 elections, doesn't it make sense that 43% of any random group polled would be Democrats or those who lean towards the Democratic Party?  Or do you think that you'd get a more accurate poll by only interviewing those who self-identify as Republicans.
> 
> Sometimes it seems to me that the conservatives on this board think that conservatives form the majority of voters in the US when in fact more people identify themselves as Democrats or independents than they do Republicans or conservatives. And those who admit to being Republicans tend to be older, white and married. That's the demographic which voted Republican in the last election.
> 
> It appears there are many here who think that only conservatives' opinions matter and that liberals should not be polled.



It's remarkable how Dumbocrats on USMB contradict themselves in _every_ breath. For instance, on one hand they all whine how they are "outnumbered" on USMB and how it such a conservative super-majority around here. Yet in the next breath they declare that America is overwhelmingly liberal... 

You want the actual _truth_? Well, of course not, liberals never do. However, as always, I'm going to give it to you anyway. When polled, 42% of America identified themselves as conservative, 37% identified themselves as independent (the most pathetic bunch if you ask me - how in the hell can you not know what you want and/or believe in?!?), and a laughable 21% identified themselves as liberals.

Dumbocrats have had their asss handed to them in every election since Obama took office. They even lost über liberal Massachusetts (the backyard of the Kennedy's) to Scott Brown and über liberal Wisconsin to Scott Walker. In fact, after losing 100% of the special elections that Obama campaigned for the candidate, it got so bad that the candidates stopped asking him to come around . That can't be overstated - the presidency used to yield enormous influence in special elections - until a Kenyan marxist took it over.

So why did Obama win the White House twice? Well, the first time was punishment for the GOP by the American people. After 8 years of George W. Bush, the party gave us the exponentially worse John McCain. The second time was simply voter fraud

But here's the thing - White House aside - if America is soooo "liberal" DL, how do you explain the fact that the overwhelming majority of political offices in this country (from the House, to governors, to local mayors, etc.) are held by conservatives?


----------



## P@triot (Oct 14, 2013)

Dot Com said:


> tinyd is on the warpath w/ this. Truth is, Cruz never had an end game plan tinyd



And therein is the sad truth about your side. Everything with the Dumbocrats is a deviant, nefarious "end game".

You're right DC - Ted Cruz never did have an "end game". He simply does what is right. Noting less, nothing more. He simply does the job the American people sent him to Washington to do.

Gee...imagine _that_


----------



## YoungRepublican (Oct 16, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > The thing about the TEA PARTY members I know is they don't seem interested in answering polls. We will speak in the voting booth.
> ...



LOL good luck with the few thousand votes you can conjure up.. You may just beat the Libertarians! WOWZA


----------

